# Article: Merry Christmas from Coffee Forums UK



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?370-Merry-Christmas-from-Coffee-Forums-UK-2014


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ho Ho Ho.... Happy Christmas and a Caffeine fuelled new year!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

"No...sleep...til new year" (sorry Beastie boys). Happy Christmas all

John


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Errr takes me to a thread about fair-trade. Using tapatalk!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just go to coffeeforums.co.uk main page and the article and images should appear. May not be 100% Tapatalk friendly (sadly) due to issues they have not yet resolved


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Aye, happy chrimble


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Cheers all, happy Christmas one and all.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

❄⛄⛄❄ cheers Glenn. happy days everyone.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy Xmas , glenn and one and all


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Wishing all on the forum a very Happy Christmas and a very enjoyable New Year.

http://www.icq.com/img/friendship/static/card_7944_rs.swf


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Merry Xmas to all, thanks for help and advice provided during the this early part of my coffee journey


----------

